# Let the HFEA know what you think about fertility issues



## HFEA (Jul 23, 2009)

Are you having or have had fertility treatment?
The HFEA, the independent regulator of fertility treatment, wants to hear from Fertility Friends members about their experiences. 
Your views will help shape the future of the fertility sector in the UK and improve the services of people going through treatment.
To find out more and take part, go to http://www.hfea.gov.uk/have-your-say.html _Approved by Tony_


----------

